# 100 watt heater in 10 gallon.



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I needed a heater and fast for a 10 gallon. My only options were 2 cheap pet cetera ones (I had one malfunction and cook all my fish one night) Or my good stealth heater that is 100 watts. I have read that stealth heaters are good at holding the temperature. One online forum said that it would be ok. I just wanted to ask you guys though, I have the in the 10 gallon know should I be worried about over heating, or is the high price tag money well spent. Thanks in advance. 

Candy


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Money Well Spent. They are one of the better heaters to rely on.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Brian, gives me piece of mind to know that my fish will not be cooked.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

NO Problem.

Candy,

Just remember that even though you bought a really high quality heater accidents still happen( rarely though).


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Well he is just going to be in the tank till he is treated so it won't be to long. I was just concerned cause it is rated for a 20-30 gallon. Yah they are way more frequent with cheaper ones though. I have one in the 33 and I got it a year ago used, it is still doing good. Thanks again.


----------



## bailey (Apr 24, 2010)

i dont think it would matter too much. from now till september, the heater will probably not even be coming on. 

bailey


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I would only have one concern ...temp. swing . Could be wrong but my thought is that by the time the heater realized the temp was 78 degrees and turned off the remaining Residual heat ( for lack of a better word ) still in the heater would cause the temp to still climb. Maybe a degree or so ( depending on size maybe, who knows ), thus the temp swing from min. to max. would be greater.
Could be blowing smoke ...but just a thought...
Look at the bright side ....its getting nice out so you won't need one soon ....depending where it is. 
bill


----------

